# Gizmondo handheld released!



## Zeewolf (Mar 24, 2005)

I've just noticed that the Gizmondo handheld machine has finally been released. Not much press for it I'm afraid. In principle it doesn't sound too bad a machine, but the burning question is will it survive?! Personally I don't think it will. The competition couldn't be much tougher really, Nintendo & Sony are huge! Probably not the best timing either, just after the release of the Nintendo DS.

www.gizmondo.com

See for yourself. MP3, MP4, Digital Camera, GPRS, SMS & MMS, plus of course the games. To be fair some of the games do look really good for a handheld machine. I'm gadget mad so I may just have to buy one for the sake of it!


----------

